# Gewinnspiel



## Jiminey (18. Oktober 2010)

Hi ich habe mal ne Frage zum Gewinnspiel  das in der aktuellen PCGH ist.
Bekommt man eigentlich keine e-mail wenn man Teilgenommen hat?

So "Sie haben an unserem Gewinnspiel Teilgenommen die Gewinner werden benachrichtigt" oder so änlich?

Ich weiß nicht mehr wie das sonst immer war?

Danke


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. Oktober 2010)

E-Mails an die Leserpostadresse werden normalerweise mit einer automatisch generierten Mail inkl. FAQ beantwortet, eine Extra-Mail bzgl. Gewinnspielteilnahme gibt es nicht.


----------



## Jiminey (18. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich habe aber leider gar keine Mail erhalten. 

Soll ich jetzt einfach noch ne e-mail schicken?

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. Oktober 2010)

Schick mir deine E-Mail-Adresse per PN und ich schau nach, ob die Mail angekommen ist.


----------



## Jax1988 (19. Oktober 2010)

Das selbe prob hab ich auch


----------



## Jiminey (22. Oktober 2010)

Hat hier sonst noch jemand das Problem das er beim Gewinnspiel teilnehmen wollte und keine automatische E-Mail von PCGH bekommen hat? Und somit seine Mail auch nicht eingetroffen ist?

Danke


----------



## Silverlake (2. November 2010)

Ja, bei mir ist es das Selbe. Ich hoffe mal, dass ich teilgenommen habe...


----------



## Gast1111 (3. November 2010)

Hoffe ich auch 
Wann ist denn die Bekanntgabe?


----------



## gismo1voss (3. November 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hoffe ich auch
> Wann ist denn die Bekanntgabe?


 
Genau wann den ?.(lieb frag)


----------



## Painkiller (3. November 2010)

So wie immer halt. 

"When it´s done..." 

Als nur die Ruhe^^


----------



## david430 (3. November 2010)

also am ende, kamen nur 2-3 mails durch und der rest kam nicht durch^^ also dann hoff ich auch mal, dass meine mail angekommen ist, google mail post wird hoffentlich nicht als spaß erkannt bei Euch^^


----------



## kruemelgirl (7. November 2010)

Ich habe in der letzten Woche eine Bestätigung bekommen, das meine Mail NICHT gelesen wurde. 

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass ich dann nix gewonnen hab?


----------



## snapstar123 (9. November 2010)

Also bei mir kam auch keine Mail, ich habe sogar 2 mal eine Mail geschrieben da die erste ohne Nickname wahr aber ich dann gelesen habe das man auch denn Nickname mit rein schreiben soll.
Also bei mir auch nichts trotz zweier E-Mails , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## kmf (9. November 2010)

Bei mir kommt eine englische Mail von einem Postmaster mit folgendem Inhalt:
This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification.

Your message has been successfully relayed to the following recipients, but the requested delivery status notifications may not be generated by the destination.

redaktion@pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Bommer (9. November 2010)

Hallo

Wieso dauert die Auswertung des Gewinnspiels so lange ??? Oder wurden die Gewinner schon benachrichtigt ???

Gruss Bommer


----------



## MikeMayers11 (10. November 2010)

Ich bekam nach Absenden der E-Mail zum Gewinnspiel eine "Abwesenheitsnotiz"... habe mich auch gewundert, dass die Mail an die Redaktion geht. Macht es nicht Sinn, angesichts des zu erwartenden Aufkommens eine spezielle Addi einzurichten?

Grüsse, Mike


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. November 2010)

Ja, das mag verwirrend sein, aber unsere Admins freuen sich bestimmt (nicht), wenn wir zu viele Mailkonten brauchen. 

Die Auswertung kommt die Tage, keine Bange.


----------



## zcei (10. November 2010)

Ist auch nicht der Aufwand, aber ich hab auch keine Antwort bekommen -.-

Bekommst dann nochmal ne PN


----------



## Wincenty (11. November 2010)

ich hab ebenfalls teilgenommen und überhauptkeine Antwort bekommen, da  mach ich auch mal via PN


----------



## Lowmotion (14. November 2010)

War der Username für das Forum eigentlich notwendig? Denn laut Heft reichte eine Email und laut Onlineteilnahme war ein Forenaccount zwingend notwendig?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. November 2010)

10 Jahre PCGH: Dickes Gewinnspiel mit Spiele-PC, CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten - ENDE - pc games hardware

Alle Gewinner wurden gezogen, benachrichtigt, und die ersten Preise wurden auch verschickt.

**CLOSED**


----------

